# Massachusetts/Boston - looking to get Ariens or Toro and seeking advice?



## bozack (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello All,

I am new to this, been using a plow service for years and now with a new place I wanted to start taking on handling much of the maintenance myself.

Trying to figure out what I need and am stuck.

Locally there is an Ariens dealer and a Toro dealer, the Toro dealer was far more helpful with what models he thought would work best, Ariens dealer didn't provide any assistance.

I have a driveway that can handle 7 cars with a slight incline to get out of it, its a 1 car width long for about three cars worth going down a short decent into the parking area and then its a three car garage.

I was looking at either the Ariens 24" platinum SHO or the Toro Powermax 826 HD, but I have friends saying I should look at the Ariens 28" Professional.

Hoping to get something that will be good and get things done but also not be so big I eat into too much garage space, and also enough for my wife to handle should I not be around.

I also have a friend who has a good dealer that is about an hour away but have heard getting it serviced locally can be challenging if you didn't buy it from the local store?

Any assistance/suggestions appreciated.

thanks


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to SBF, are you dead set at buying a new machine? Have you looked at saving money by buying used?


----------



## bozack (Dec 5, 2017)

JnC said:


> Welcome to SBF, are you dead set at buying a new machine? Have you looked at saving money by buying used?


I was figuring it would be easier to buy new giving how quickly I want it vs having to go through looking at used options. Thanks


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Looking at the new prices of the said machines, I guess the budget is $1000~$1500?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Being a Honda/Yamaha guy that I am and seeing that you are from NE, I'd recommend to look into a used Honda AS WELL, not the new ones as they have some issues that need to be sorted still. An older 928 wheel will serve your needs just right. These machines require almost no maintenance, just change the oil every year and you are good. Here a clean unit listed for $1200 near Worcester, if the seller can sell it for around $1000 it would be a great purchase that will serve you for years to come. 

https://worcester.craigslist.org/for/d/honda-snowblower/6410734985.html


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

bozack said:


> Hello All,
> 
> . . . . *the Toro dealer was far more helpful with what models he thought would work best, Ariens dealer didn't provide any assistance*. . .
> 
> ...


Well, that settles it . . . Toro it is. :wink2:

the 24, 26 or 28" models will handle that driveway not problem. Just a matter of your budget and the features that you might get with a larger machine. You won't really need the extra width and sometimes the larger machines can be a pain to get out of and back into a garage, if it is sharing the space with your cars, etc.


----------



## bozack (Dec 5, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> Well, that settles it . . . Toro it is. :wink2:
> 
> the 24, 26 or 28" models will handle that driveway not problem. Just a matter of your budget and the features that you might get with a larger machine. You won't really need the extra width and sometimes the larger machines can be a pain to get out of and back into a garage, if it is sharing the space with your cars, etc.


So I went to a local dealer of Ariens and Honda tonight and they were helpful though they were very in favor of the Honda models, which seemed super nice but were rather expensive.

Their advice was that the size of my driveway meant I needed a 28" model and advised either a Honda for $2600 or the Deluxe SHO Ariens 28 for $1100, and they mentioned the Toro dealer in town wasn't very good.

I figure at this point I am either down to the deluxe ariens or the professional 28


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like a total reversal of your first trip to the dealers . . .

I cannot imagine that an Ariens dealer would say anything nice about a Toro dealer . . . can you?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

or you might find a dealer that sells both. Many do.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I just cannot imagine spending $2,600 or even $1,100 to clear the driveway, when about $800-900 will do the trick nicely. Do you know how much beer you can buy with the difference? Just saying . . .

Of course I may be at the opposite end of the spectrum. . . I got my first snowblower for free as it was non-running. 30 minutes later I had a nice running Toro 521. Spent $100 on a more powerful engine.

Then I went all-out and bought the Troy-built 2410 for $499. Spent another $220 on a more powerful engine and about $50 on some lights.

So, I'm up to $870 life-time expenditure for 2 blowers . . . .

I spent $50 this weekend on a non-running Toro 3521 and should have that running soon.

I did buy a Husq ST224 for $600, but that was not my own machine (vacation property)


----------



## Tumble2113 (Nov 20, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> I just cannot imagine spending $2,600 or even $1,100 to clear the driveway, when about $800-900 will do the trick nicely. Do you know how much beer you can buy with the difference? Just saying . . .
> 
> Of course I may be at the opposite end of the spectrum. . . I got my first snowblower for free as it was non-running. 30 minutes later I had a nice running Toro 521. Spent $100 on a more powerful engine.
> 
> ...




What engine did you put on the 2410?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozack (Dec 5, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> or you might find a dealer that sells both. Many do.


There is one local dealer that sells both but getting them to talk to me at all seemed challenging, and when I was there they had a ton of Ariens models but only one Toro.


----------



## bozack (Dec 5, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> I just cannot imagine spending $2,600 or even $1,100 to clear the driveway, when about $800-900 will do the trick nicely. Do you know how much beer you can buy with the difference? Just saying . . .
> 
> Of course I may be at the opposite end of the spectrum. . . I got my first snowblower for free as it was non-running. 30 minutes later I had a nice running Toro 521. Spent $100 on a more powerful engine.
> 
> ...


Yeah the guys sales pitch for it was pretty impressive, talked about how if you have had anything Honda you know how good they are, I don't doubt they are amazing, and the battery start looked cool, but for that kinda money I feel like it should give me a happy ending every time I use it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

JnC said:


> Being a Honda/Yamaha guy that I am and seeing that you are from NE, I'd recommend to look into a used Honda AS WELL, not the new ones as they have some issues that need to be sorted still. An older 928 wheel will serve your needs just right. These machines require almost no maintenance, just change the oil every year and you are good. Here a clean unit listed for $1200 near Worcester, if the seller can sell it for around $1000 it would be a great purchase that will serve you for years to come.
> 
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/for/d/honda-snowblower/6410734985.html


Certainly is in good shape, but if HE only used it twice, then he must have bought it used. Seems somewhat old based upon no headlight, no fuel gauge - IMHO, but I am a newbie on intricacies of Honda snowblowers.

Just took another look and noticed it is a wheeled machine. Can't imagine buying a Honda with wheels. Like buying a Cadillac with a manual transmission - except, the CTS-V, of course.


----------



## bozack (Dec 5, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Certainly is in good shape, but if HE only used it twice, then he must have bought it used. Seems somewhat old based upon no headlight, no fuel gauge - IMHO, but I am a newbie on intricacies of Honda snowblowers.
> 
> Just took another look and noticed it is a wheeled machine. Can't imagine buying a Honda with wheels. Like buying a Cadillac with a manual transmission - except, the CTS-V, of course.


Unless I knew the owner or it was guaranteed to be pretty new I don't think I would want to take a chance with used, especially since I am just getting into it.

The tread Honda model was nice but I get the feeling it was serious overkill for what I might need, then again its new England so who knows.

I like the controls and the price of the Toro better but seems most around here recommend/sell Ariens.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

around here it is toro country so guess what the dealers try hardest to sell? one dealer was selling toro's and Hondas and he was pointing folks to the toros unless someone asked for the Honda blowers. I also think the toro would fulfill your needs and price point though I am partial to the ariens sho 24, which is about as wide a bucket as I can fit in my garage with everything else in there


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Ariens, Toro . . . Ford, Chevy.

They will both get you where you want to go. It might just depend on if your like Orange or Red better.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

yeah but Chevy/Ariens will never leave you stranded like Ford will


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

With size of driveway I would go with a 1028 oxe toro. If my dog can run your wife can


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I sell both Ariens and Toro from the service end of it the Toro hands down don't need as much up keep. Toro don't change parts all the time so any Toro dealer should have the common parts that wear. I can run any of them and my whole family runs Toro.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

My preference from years ago has been the Toro's, because they seem to throw snow better and particularly the wet stuff. I think the Ariens machines of late do a better job than previously, probably equal to or better than many machines.

The MTD family of machines (Cub, Yard Machines, Troy-bilt, etc.) do not throw snow as well due to the impeller design that they use.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If You are Still Looking, I have This Extra Clean Used 10-28 in Ma. https://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/d/one-owner-arienslike-new/6414595358.html


----------

